# Feeling extremely tired, nauseous and metallic taste in mouth :/



## Char.due.jan

So I had my m/w appointment today, I was measured :) she says I'm measuring a little small, but nothing to worry about. She did all the usual BP, urine and I got to listen to babys heartbeat again :D and then the worst came :| I told her about my itchy feet (I've itched them so much they've bled) so she said I had to have my blood taken, which I knew she was going to say.. And well it hurt so much as I'd not had time to put numbing cream on I'm so bad with needles :/ I nearly fainted when shr was taking my blood and LO was kicking me hard!! Think he already knows his mummys a wuss!! Haha.. 

But now I still feel really sick, tired and have a strong metallic taste in my mouth.. And cant get to sleep because LOs kicking me :( I'm just fed up atm and so tired :/


----------



## bumpy_j

I had that with my 25 week bloods, my midwife used a needle that didn't have enough suction so I was sat there for about ten whole minutes wanting to cry from the pain and weird oozy feeling for the tiniest bit of blood because it just wouldn't come out. Had an absolutely horrible bruise and didn't stop shaking and feeling faint for hours. Dunno how i'm going to handle my 29 week blood tests after that aha. Have some high in sugar food/sweets or juice and get your levels up and you'll feel less tired and hopefully a little better!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks Hun.. And I'm dreading my next bloods I need another lot to check for thyroid disease and my blood count as she couldn't get enough today :/ I feel like a pin cushion already! X


----------



## bumpy_j

aha you're having all the same worries as me! i was checked for thyroid problems too but got the all clear for it and was told my bump was a little smaller then it should be - but i get another scan at 30 weeks to check he's growing ok so as long as he's developing properly can't complain :) you might get an extra scan too if you're referred to your hospitals obstetrician by your midwife x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww and thyroid problems run in my family, just hope I don't have it.. And aww I hope I get another scan I love seeing LO :) and I'm worrying myself now shes said he's small! I'm such a worrier lol x


----------



## bumpy_j

Probably just means it's mostly baby and not just a big balloon of water. Someone told me the other day that they had a huge bump and was the size of me when she was 3 months, but she ended up giving birth to a (very healthy) girl little over 5 pounds because it was just all water. It'll be nothing to worry about honest! x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks Hun :) the mw said its all fine so I should really listen haha x


----------

